# PCD during the holiday's



## mp330ci (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi,

wondering if you know what the schedule is for the PC during late december?

thanks,

mike


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

They close from 12/20-1/6


----------



## mp330ci (Dec 31, 2001)

*is that inclusive*

Or, will they be open on the 20th?

thanks,

mike


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

I have no clue, just f***ing with you.


----------



## mp330ci (Dec 31, 2001)

*Thanks Pal...your a peach*

Hey, Jon care to answer my question?

mike


----------

